# Has Intermittent Fasting worked for you?



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I've seen a lot of buzz about this in the weightlifting/bodybuilding arena.

At first I dismissed it as a fad, but there is more and more research that makes me think I should give it a try.

For example: http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/01/15/a-12-hour-window-for-a-healthy-weight/

Have any of you guys or gals tried this?

I am currently in a cutting phase (lost 16 pounds and will stop at 26) and wouldn't mind losing the weight faster or even just compressing my calories into a shorter window so I can eat more regularly during that period.

Any experiences with this?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes, I followed the eat-stop-eat 24 hr cycles, and I also followed the warrior one (2hr window each day) and both worked amazingly. I did low carb during it too though, so I can't say which was more important, the timing or the content. Only did it for a 4 month period though, so I can't say anything about the long term effects.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I am actually using intermittent fasting by accident. I find it incredibly easy not to eat during the first 6-8 hours of waking, so this is typically what I do. As the day goes on, and as night comes around I find it harder and harder not to overeat. When I am really trying to cut my calories low (as I am atm, I am in a weight loss competition with a friend), this is the only way it works for me.

So (as my sleep cycle is screwed) I will eat something like:

12 am - 6pm: nothing (or maybe 15g peanut butter)
6pm ~ 700 kcals
9-11pm ~ 200 kcals
3am ~ 700kcals
3am-5am ~300kcals

Even if I go a little bit crazy at night and it gets semi bingy, I still will max out at 2500 or so calories (which is still below maint).

On the other hand, I eat breakfast (which has no effect on hunger late in the day), and I can end up over 3500.

This also gives me the possibility (which I will use towards the end of the competition) to pop a sleeping pill once a week and have an insanely low calorie day without much discomfort  - I wouldn't do this normally though, but I need to win the comp lol.

In terms of effect on mental health, I am definitely more grumpy during the day, and have nausea quite a lot of the time which seems to be made worse by not eating. I am only eating like this for a fairly short period (a couple of months) then I will switch back to something more normal.

I will also say I have dabbled with longer fasts before (24-48 hour) and whilst I probably wouldn't be up for those again, they are much easier than you might think. Something weird happens during the 48 hour ones and you find yourself not very hungry for a great deal of it (hunger kinda comes in waves).

If like me you

1)Don't have much of an appetite after you wake up
2)Have trouble sleeping unless you feel full

You will probably find it easier to diet this way. I would be surprised if there is anything _magical_ that happens with intermittent fasting, I think its just an effective method to eat lower calories with less discomfort.


----------



## Anxiolytic (Nov 20, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> I am actually using intermittent fasting by accident. I find it incredibly easy not to eat during the first 6-8 hours of waking, so this is typically what I do. As the day goes on, and as night comes around I find it harder and harder not to overeat. When I am really trying to cut my calories low (as I am atm, I am in a weight loss competition with a friend), this is the only way it works for me.
> 
> So (as my sleep cycle is screwed) I will eat something like:
> 
> ...


Do more research, smh. Eating and then sleeping is the WORST thing you can do! Eat like prince in the morning and a pauper at night. Exercise!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Anxiolytic said:


> Do more research, smh. Eating and then sleeping is the WORST thing you can do! Eat like prince in the morning and a pauper at night. Exercise!


Why?

Make a calorie deficit the easiest and most maintainable way. End of story.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I found a good resource for free on the web if anyone is interested.

It's called "Berardi; experiments with intermittent fasting."

I read his "scrawny to brawny" book and in his experiments he tried the different types of intermittent fasting.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I've used it in the past and I like it. There's nothing magical about it that makes you lose weight any faster though. The real benefit is appetite control. It's a good way to calibrate your body to differentiate between wanting to binge and actually being hungry. It also gives you that feeling of fullness and satisfaction at least once a day. Cramming a thousand calories into one meal is very satisfying, and you wouldn't normally get that kind of satisfaction if you're grazing on 6+ small meals a day. It helped me stay sane during long periods of calorie restriction.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Why would I do that?


----------



## Outlook (Sep 11, 2015)

Findedeux said:


> I've seen a lot of buzz about this in the weightlifting/bodybuilding arena.
> 
> At first I dismissed it as a fad, but there is more and more research that makes me think I should give it a try.
> 
> ...


Intermittent fasting worked great for me in my early 30s. I lost a lot of weight. I eventually gained it back, but it took years to gain it back so I do not feel it was a mistake. I don't know if I could do it now though. I don't know if I have that kind of self-control anymore. I'm amazed that I ever did it.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok just an update.

I have been cutting since May.

My maintenance calories (TDEE) was 2950 when I started at 195 pounds.

I was supposed to lose one pound a week going to eating 2450 calories/day (500 below maintenance).

I actually wasn't losing any weight at all until I went down to 2200. Then I started to lose about one pound per week.

Come August my weight loss starts to slow down.

So I start intermittent fasting and I also lowered my calories down to around 2000/day.

Well the weird thing is that without intermittent fasting I would have just likely gone back to 1 pound of loss per week.

But in the two weeks I've been on IF, I have lost about 4 pounds.

So for whatever reason, IF allows my metabolism to operate as it was supposed to from the beginning.

My worry now is losing too much weight per week which would increase the amount of muscle lost.

But IF appears good for me for two reasons:

1. It's easier to eat less

2. I lose more weight on it above and beyond the calorie reduction


----------



## sitalex (Oct 12, 2015)

No not really.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm not clear on what intermittent fasting means. Last time I tried to find out more, it seemed to come down to ''eat all your calories for the day at once'', whereas previously I read it's more along the lines of ''eat normally one day, then 20% of that the other day.''


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I hate fasting and feeling that super hungry feeling. For me little meals and snacks works


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

An odd update.

I started IF on 9/25, and after 5 months of no strength loss, I am now lifting 20 pounds less on deadlift and squat.

It could be that my form has really improved but I think it may actually be muscle loss.

A little disappointed and confused since people aren't supposed to lose muscle on IF.

Plus I had knee pain for the first time during squats; I'm not blaming IF for that maybe I am just getting old.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I actually think my strength loss is from stopping creatine.

I looked at my logs and realized I stopped around 9/22 which means all the extra creatine would have basically been out of my system by 10/18.

Hopefully, my lifts will go back up in about a month.

My weight loss has once again slowed to around .5-.7/wk.


----------



## SunnyOne (Nov 4, 2015)

I've been intermittent fasting naturally for the past 2 years. After listening to my hunger cues, I realized I forced myself to eat in the mornings and I don't get hungry until lunchtime.

I eat my maintenance calories in a 6 - 8 hour window and then I stop eating for the day.

Since doing this I have experienced awesome fat loss, great sleep, nice skin, blood pressure is normal and a lot of other things. I eat 2 - 3 balanced meals and I do not snack. 

It feels great to have a full belly. I used to do the 6 - 7 mini-meals throughout the day and would be miserable. 

I love this way of eating and do not see myself going back.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Curious what body fat level you are maintaining with IF?



SunnyOne said:


> I've been intermittent fasting naturally for the past 2 years. After listening to my hunger cues, I realized I forced myself to eat in the mornings and I don't get hungry until lunchtime.
> 
> I eat my maintenance calories in a 6 - 8 hour window and then I stop eating for the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## SunnyOne (Nov 4, 2015)

Findedeux said:


> Curious what body fat level you are maintaining with IF?


Hi there. 23% is my happy place. I get a little lower in the spring/summer, but it's a little too lean for my liking.


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

IM fasting is brilliant for increasing insulin sensitivity which is one of the most under-emphasized aspects in both gaining muscle and losing fat with most people.
it also produces a bigger growth hormone output/pulse because of this which is another benefit.

I've done it but out of necessity due to work and not choice, it works great for recomping too.
Having a carb loading window pre workout works great here for growth.


----------



## SunnyOne (Nov 4, 2015)

Great point about insulin sensitivity and GH goku23. Also autophagy (cleaning out damaged cells) is an important aspect of fasting.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Na I use tape worm for weight loss .


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I did calorie cycling before when I wasn't doing IF and it was so hard to follow.

Now I've started adding a once a week 24hr fast in addition to my daily 12hr IF.

I end up eating around 1900 calories a day for four days a week and eating close to 3000+ the rest of the time.

I'm enjoying these high days while not feeling like I am starving on the low days (like I used to before IF).


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Long story short.. Yes! The 5:2 worked also.


----------

